# New update for Kindle PaperWhite



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Lets you turn off recommended books and also easier access to settings while in book. Can wait a week or two and it will download automatically or go here and dl to computer and transfer via USB.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=kindle_help_forum_faq?nodeId=201064850


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Version 5.3.0

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It also does something long asked for--if you buy a book after reading the sample, it will open the book to your last location read in the sample.

Here's the complete list at the link in the first post:
• Improved Fonts:  We have made changes to Palatino, Baskerville, and Futura fonts to make them look even better on Kindle Paperwhite. You will notice this when reading books, as well as in menus. We’ve also improved the Japanese and Chinese fonts on your Kindle and tuned spacing to provide a better reading experience.
• Turn off Recommended Content in Home:  You can now turn on or off recommended content from the Kindle Store on the Home screen.
• Smoother sample-to-book experience: When you buy the book after reading the sample, we will now automatically start the book at your last reading location in the sample and remove the sample from your Kindle.
• Easier access to Settings:  When reading a book, you can now access Settings directly from the menu.
• Simplified Chinese Support: You can now use your Kindle Paperwhite in Simplified Chinese.
• Improved Manga:  We’ve added a new Fit-to-Screen Mode that improves the readability of Manga and maximizes the use of your Kindle screen.
• Page Refresh in Comics and Manga:  You can now specify a page refresh setting for comic books and manga independent of the refresh setting for books. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I forgot to do this, so someone else?  Take a screenshot or a camera shot of the before and after Palatino, Baskerville and Futura fonts....I've already upgraded...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

• Improved Fonts: We have made changes to Palatino, Baskerville, and Futura fonts to make them look even better on Kindle Paperwhite. You will notice this when reading books, as well as in menus. We've also improved the Japanese and Chinese fonts on your Kindle and tuned spacing to provide a better reading experience.

*As I said, I forgot to take screenshots of the "before." Anyone?*

• Turn off Recommended Content in Home: You can now turn on or off recommended content from the Kindle Store on the Home screen.

*Menu > Settings > Device Options > Personalize Your Kindle > Recommended Content On/Off toggle*

• Smoother sample-to-book experience: When you buy the book after reading the sample, we will now automatically start the book at your last reading location in the sample and remove the sample from your Kindle.

*Bought the book from within the sample; it downloaded the book, removed the sample. It did not however take me to the last page read. Hmmmm...I'll have to try it again with another sample. Anyone else have any problem? EDIT: Second book I tried it with worked exactly as advertised; however this time, I picked "Buy this book now" from the menu instead of the link in the book; also, it was a new sample just downloaded for the test while the prior test was with an old sample and used the link at the end of the book.*

• Easier access to Settings: When reading a book, you can now access Settings directly from the menu.

*So, you can now turn off Airplane mode with the book. Tap top zone > Menu > Settings > Airplane mode*

• Simplified Chinese Support: You can now use your Kindle Paperwhite in Simplified Chinese.

*Ed will have to let us know about this one. *

• Improved Manga: We've added a new Fit-to-Screen Mode that improves the readability of Manga and maximizes the use of your Kindle screen.
• Page Refresh in Comics and Manga: You can now specify a page refresh setting for comic books and manga independent of the refresh setting for books.

*Again, someone else will have to let us know about the above.*

I'm off to figure out what I did wrong with the sample thing... EDIT: See above.

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!

I just love this device for evening reading. No extra light for me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I transferred the update to my Kindle and when I click on update my Kindle it just restarts and doesn't update. Any suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries, Kathy, we'll figure out what's going on.

Did you drag the update to the root drive of your Kindle--that it, not inside any of the folders?

I'm thinking yes, or you wouldn't have had an option to "Update My Kindle"--it would have been grayed out.

Are you sure it didn't update?  If you go to Menu > Settings > Menu > Device Info, what version does it say (fourth item on the list that appears.)

Let me know...

I'm thinking that perhaps the update file (the bin file) got corrupted.  I would delete the one you downloaded to your computer.  Then, download it again.  Make sure it is fully downloaded.

Then copy and drag it to your Kindle.  Make sure you are dragging it to the root directory, not a folder.  Make sure it has fully copied over before ejecting your Kindle.

Make sure your Kindle is fully charged or plugged in and then try the update again.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Had to delete it from my computer and Kindle then re-download it. I put it back on my Kindle just now and it is updating. Not sure why it didn't work the first time, but looks like it is successful this time. Thanks Betsy for the help.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice update, especially the sample feature as that always bugged me.

Will install the update when I get home in a bit.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like that you can get to settings from anywhere. The fonts they mention are better but I still like tha Helvetica the best so I'll stick with it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

> • Smoother sample-to-book experience: When you buy the book after reading the sample, we will now automatically start the book at your last reading location in the sample and remove the sample from your Kindle.


Sweet baby flying spaghetti monster. I wanted this for 4 years. Wohoooooo 

And I get to turn off aeroplane mode from the book? Wohooo 

I can now turn off the recommendations that don't even pertain to my tastes? Wohooo 

I am a happy camper and I haven't even downloaded it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Had to delete it from my computer and Kindle then re-download it. I put it back on my Kindle just now and it is updating. Not sure why it didn't work the first time, but looks like it is successful this time. Thanks Betsy for the help.


Sometimes, for whatever reason (sunspots? ) download files get corrupted. I'm guessing that's what happened. Glad it worked!

Thanks to Benjamin for letting us know about the update. I'm guessing he's busy reading on his Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, I forgot to do this, so someone else? Take a screenshot or a camera shot of the before and after Palatino, Baskerville and Futura fonts....I've already upgraded...
> 
> Betsy


I've turned my Wireless off so it can't come without me knowing  and will do some screenshots of the type faces before I let it update. . . . .


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Had no issues installing.  Nice update, especially being able to turn off the recommendations and get an extra row of collections (or book covers) in cover view.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I took a screenshot of one of the fonts and am now installing the upgrade. I'll post pics here when they are ready.

Thanks for the info on this upgrade!

L


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

No problem! Figured you all would be as excited about it as I am


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I took 'before' shots of all three fonts and forwarded them to Betsy -- since she has the capability to put them on the web somewhere to link to.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Screenshots:

Before:










After:










I can't honestly see a whole lot of difference.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Which typeface is that, Leslie?

I'm not seeing a lot of difference either. . . . .my PW is updating as we speak. . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which typeface is that, Leslie?
> 
> I'm not seeing a lot of difference either. . . . .my PW is updating as we speak. . . .


Palatino.

It seems the ones they made the changes too tend to look "light." I've mostly been reading with Caecilia which is a "dark" font.

L


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Sweet baby flying spaghetti monster. I wanted this for 4 years. Wohoooooo
> 
> And I get to turn off aeroplane mode from the book? Wohooo
> 
> ...


Hey! Do NOT use the name of the Flying Spaghetti Monster in such a manner! It is blasphemous and wicked!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Had no issues installing. Nice update, especially being able to turn off the recommendations and get an extra row of collections (or book covers) in cover view.


That is a really nice feature. That might make me consider using cover view every now and then.

L


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome update, but as DH has appropriated my new PW, I can't try out the upgrades.

I wonder if any other models will get the same update.  The airplane mode within a book and the buy/open/delete from sample option are things I have wished for!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Update successful. . . .

I don't see a big difference in any of the 'improved' fonts. . . .I too have been using Caecilia which is overall darker.  But I may try one of the others for a bit and see how I like it -- I'd tried Palatino for a while and it was o.k., but when I switched back to Caecilia it seemed much better.  Maybe this time it won't. 

Probably will still mostly use list view -- 'cause though the cover view without recommendations is 6 on a page, list view is still 8 on a page (7 with SO's I guess -- I wonder if there are fewer covers with SO's?)  Also, I have some collections that show up first and I still think the default 'cover' for collections are dull and unattractive. 

BETTER having the setting accessible in a book, but still not as easy to turn wireless on and off as it used to be on the K3K and earlier.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Still get 6 covers in cover view with SO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Probably will still mostly use list view -- 'cause though the cover view without recommendations is 6 on a page, list view is still 8 on a page (7 with SO's I guess -- I wonder if there are fewer covers with SO's?)


Six covers in cover view with SOs and seven items in list view.

I know Leslie posted a screenshot; let me take a look at what you sent and see if I see anything worth posting...

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Screenshots:
> 
> I can't honestly see a whole lot of difference.
> 
> L


I just want to know what book that is. Looks interesting!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I just want to know what book that is. Looks interesting!


Those particular pages are from this book:



But it's part of a trilogy:

 

*All the Beauty of the Sun* comes in the middle. The author wrote the books out of order and I've read the first and third (which were wonderful) but haven't read the middle one yet which is 1) why it is on my Kindle; and 2) why I am using it for screenshots.

L


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

A question for anyone who's done this update: I'm downloading the file to my computer now, and it's giving an estimate that it will take about 25 minutes to download. Most of the previous Kindle updates I've done this way have taken much less time, perhaps 5 minutes or so. Is this update supposted to take this long? I'm doing it over WiFi.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on what your network speed is. . . .mine probably took 5 minutes or so. . . .and another 5 minutes to actually run the update once I moved it onto the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> A question for anyone who's done this update: I'm downloading the file to my computer now, and it's giving an estimate that it will take about 25 minutes to download. Most of the previous Kindle updates I've done this way have taken much less time, perhaps 5 minutes or so. Is this update supposted to take this long? I'm doing it over WiFi.


Mine downloaded in 3 minutes over a WiFi connection. Took another 60 seconds to transfer to my PW with the USB (I was following the instructions) and the actual install time was <3 minutes.

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> A question for anyone who's done this update: I'm downloading the file to my computer now, and it's giving an estimate that it will take about 25 minutes to download. Most of the previous Kindle updates I've done this way have taken much less time, perhaps 5 minutes or so. Is this update supposted to take this long? I'm doing it over WiFi.


Mine took about 15 minutes.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Ann. I just did a speed test. I have dsl, and the download speed tonight is 2.46 Mbps. That's a bit slower than usual, but not that much. My top speed for my plan is 3.0 Mbps. I know there are much faster plans out there. But as I've said, these downloads are usually much faster. 

So, a different question: Would you (or anyone else) happen to know the size of this download file? If it's very large, this may be normal. I'm a bit concerned only because in the past, I had a problem with one update to the KTouch which went wrong. It corrupted the KTouch, and I ended up having to get a replacement Kindle. A few subsequent updates have gone through without problems. But I get a bit nervous when something seems out of the ordinary with one of these updates.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think mine took over a couple of minutes.  I'd cancel the download and restart it if it's going to take that long...

Betsy


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Those particular pages are from this book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Leslie and Kathy and Betsy. I guess there's some variation. I'm actually down to about 8 minutes remaining, so I'll keep my fingers crossed everything goes OK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

164 MB is the file size shown in my download file.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

167,477 KB is the file size as it sits on my hard drive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Better answer, Ann.  Same on mine when I actually open the folder to look at the file.  

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks. I just went into the download folder and I had some older updates saved. It turns out they were much smaller, a quarter of this size or less. So this extra time is probably normal for this download, and many of you probably have faster Internet service than I do. 

Unfortunately, when I went into the downloads folder, I think I corrupted the download! It stopped with a comment of partially downloaded. I decided to delete it rather than try to start it partway through, to avoid problems.  Now I'm redoing it from scratch, and it's about 25% done. I'm going to go do something else for 15 minutes, and then it should be ready to transfer to the Kindle. Thank you all very much for your help with this.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Done! The KPW has now successfully updated. It only took a few minutes to transfer the file to my KPW, and then about 5 minutes to actually do the update. The first thing I did was to turn off the recommendations! Even though I mainly use List View. I also like being able to access settings from within the book I'm reading, and will have to play with the updated fonts. 

Thanks for posting this Benjamin, and to everyone for their help with my various questions.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Re: the before and after font pics, to me the 2nd one looks like the character edges are a little crisper. Not much tho.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I downloaded a sample, read it, and then bought the book. I loved the way it took me right to my place and then deleted the sample! THAT is a great feature. Being able to get to Settings from within a book or newspaper is great, too.

This is a good update, IMHO.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, this has more "stuff" that makes a difference to my Kindle experience than most of them have.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I downloaded a sample, read it, and then bought the book. I loved the way it took me right to my place and then deleted the sample! THAT is a great feature. Being able to get to Settings from within a book or newspaper is great, too.
> 
> This is a good update, IMHO.
> 
> L


I haven't gotten the update yet, but did you use the buy now link in the back of the book, or did you have to use a menu link as it was discussed earlier here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I haven't gotten the update yet, but did you use the buy now link in the back of the book, or did you have to use a menu link as it was discussed earlier here.


One new thing: when you are in a sample and bring up the toolbar, there is a new line down at the bottom which has "buy this book" as a choice. That's what I tapped because I wanted to see what it did, since it was new. Quicker than the menu (one less tap) and I didn't have to go to the end of the sample since I knew 50% of the way through I wanted to buy the book.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> One new thing: when you are in a sample and bring up the toolbar, there is a new line down at the bottom which has "buy this book" as a choice. That's what I tapped because I wanted to see what it did, since it was new. Quicker than the menu (one less tap) and I didn't have to go to the end of the sample since I knew 50% of the way through I wanted to buy the book.
> 
> L


Sounds good. But I will have to retrain myself. For 4 years I hit that buy now at the end of the book. I wonder if that link still works the same. It will be a while until I can try it out as I have books stacked up from the library to read and more in waitlist.

But this really is one of the most comprehensive updates I think I have seen on any of the Kindles I have had. They really packed some key issues in this one. And they did it so fast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Sounds good. But I will have to retrain myself. For 4 years I hit that buy now at the end of the book. I wonder if that link still works the same. It will be a while until I can try it out as I have books stacked up from the library to read and more in waitlist.
> 
> But this really is one of the most comprehensive updates I think I have seen on any of the Kindles I have had. They really packed some key issues in this one. And they did it so fast.


I will try it, there's a book I want to get anyway, Atunah.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, tested it with a book on my Wish List.

Here's what happens with new samples downloaded when you get to the end of the book. There is no link, *(or at least not in the sample I downloaded a bit ago)*, there's a pop up that says:

Before you go....

and buttons for "Buy Now" and "See in Store." You can do either one, or close the window to return to the book without doing either. If you tap on "Buy Now," the book is bought immediately and downloaded but you are given a chance to cancel the order.

So, I think what happened is I was using an older sample from before the software update, and the link didn't trigger the new system.

So, for older samples, you might want to order from the menus, or download new samples.

I only had one older sample on my Paperwhite (I don't use samples much), but I probably do on another Kindle, I'll move it over and test again.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The book I had as a sample had:

1) the new link at the bottom of the page
2) Buy this Book on the drop down menu
3) the link at the end of the book that we're all used to
4) the Buy Now and See in Store screen that Betsy describes

I bought the book from option 1 and it downloaded, remembered my place, and deleted the sample.

I'm curious to see if option 3 is still present in all books or if that will be going away. I suppose I have to download a few more samples to find out.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My older sample, which I haven't tested with yet, has a link and I'm sure it would have the other options, too.  The question is, if you use the old fashioned embedded link at the end, does the "sync to last page read in the book" work.  'Cause the first one I tried, I used that link, and it didn't work for me.

Option 3 is definitely no longer available in all books, because the sample I downloaded today didn't have it.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Betsy for testing. I guess I can just re download those few I have and make sure I get the new menu links. 

I haven't had the PW long enough to fill up with samples like my K3 is


----------



## Julius Caesar (Oct 15, 2012)

Can anyone confirm that with this update, one can know turn the light completely off?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That wasn't announced as one of the new things.....and, no, they don't go all the way off.

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh, yay. This only leaves me with one thing I wish the PW had that it doesn't - the vertical swipe to move from chapter to chapter. My guess is that's something I'm going to have to live without, but the new convenience with samples makes up for it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

If they bring that back I hope they make it an option that can be toggled on and off.

I have no need to jump chapters and hated doing it accidentally on the KT.  Also nice to be able to flick a speck of dust of the screen by swiping up or down without having it jump pages or chapters.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Does "two-point multi-touch" technology for PW mean that Amazon could perhaps implement a two-finger side-swipe that would jump chapters instead of pages? That seems like a better approach, if it can be supported.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> If they bring that back I hope they make it an option that can be toggled on and off.


Yes, I understand some people disliked it as much as I want it, and I think they could make it a choice, but my guess is they won't. I don't need to hop from chapter to chapter that often, but I would like to be able to move forward or back through large chunks of a book easily without having to get back to the Home screen, then Go To then choose something. I admit I wouldn't have bought the PW if I knew it didn't have that ability, but now that I have it, I like enough other things to keep it, and these new updates are really good ones.

P.S. Downloading the new update is taking 25 minutes on my PC also. I have a wireless connection on my laptop and it never connects at more than moderate speed here at home.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Got the update and installed it. No problems here. Now I can go back to using Cover View. Yay!
Thanks for the heads up, Benjamin!


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> • Smoother sample-to-book experience: When you buy the book after reading the sample, we will now automatically start the book at your last reading location in the sample and remove the sample from your Kindle.
> 
> *Bought the book from within the sample; it downloaded the book, removed the sample. It did not however take me to the last page read. Hmmmm...I'll have to try it again with another sample. Anyone else have any problem? EDIT: Second book I tried it with worked exactly as advertised; however this time, I picked "Buy this book now" from the menu instead of the link in the book; also, it was a new sample just downloaded for the test while the prior test was with an old sample and used the link at the end of the book.*


This same thing happened to me as well except I don't have a newer book to check, but after I downloaded and updated the software, I had a book I had sampled before the update and used the link at the end to buy it after I updated, and it did not open to the last page read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heifzilla said:


> This same thing happened to me as well except I don't have a newer book to check, but after I downloaded and updated the software, I had a book I had sampled before the update and used the link at the end to buy it after I updated, and it did not open to the last page read.


Thank you for sharing this. So maybe it wasn't my operator error, LOL!

It does work for books downloaded after the update, however.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I went ahead and replaced all the samples with new ones. I only had 8. It put them right back into the collection I had initially put them in so it was easy to do right from within it. 

Coverview is much better now with getting 6 on the first page instead of 3. So I was able to pick my 6 most used collections and use the number sorting to have them stick there in the first page. Perfect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I recommend that.  I just moved a  sample from my K4 to my Paperwhite to test, and it neither remembered my location OR deleted the sample after I used the embedded link.

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I installed the update last night. The improvement in being able to get to the Airplane mode from within a book is, well, an improvement. The fact it's still buried in Settings makes it still a PITA to get to. I use list mode on my Home screen so recommendations were never a problem for me. However, the improvement in the Sample to whole book transition is fantastic. I don't like to just click on buy this book because I want to check the price before buying, so I tried it with choosing to go to the store and look at the book's page and then buying, and it still worked perfectly. Sample disappeared; book opened to the end of the Sample. That's really, really a nice big step forward.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> I installed the update last night. The improvement in being able to get to the Airplane mode from within a book is, well, an improvement. The fact it's still buried in Settings makes it still a PITA to get to. I use list mode on my Home screen so recommendations were never a problem for me. However, the improvement in the Sample to whole book transition is fantastic.* I don't like to just click on buy this book because I want to check the price before buying, so I tried it with choosing to go to the store and look at the book's page and then buying, and it still worked perfectly. Sample disappeared; book opened to the end of the Sample. That's really, really a nice big step forward.*


Ohhhh, not this is even better. Thanks for posting that. You are right, I do like to check on the price first too. A lot of times I either can't remember what the book cost at the time I got the sample, or its not on sale anymore etc. For it to still work even though you go to the store first is brilliant. Good tip there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's an interesting thing. . . I finished a sample latish last night. . .and it was while Amazon was having it's glitch, so I couldn't buy the book.  So I just deleted the sample.

This morning, to test the function, I d/l'd another sample of the same book and when I opened it --------- my kindle knew I'd already read it, put me at the end, and, immediately the 'buy now' option came up.  I was surprised by that.  When I did buy, it synced the book to very close to where the end of the sample was, but not exactly. . .it did delete the sample.

I have a couple of older samples I should probably test the buy/sync thing on. . . . . .


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

7hir7een said:


> Being able to access settings from inside a book is great, because my Paperwhite lives in airplane mode. It's really nice to be able to cut out a few steps to turn wifi back on.


I have to use 3G, but my PW also has airplane mode on all the time. I don't know if you've tried it, but you don't have to turn AM off when you want to buy something or go to Amazon. At least with 3G, just trying to do one of those things brings up a message asking if you want to turn wireless on. You say yes, and off it goes. Much easier than going through the steps to turn it on before doing whatever procedure you had in mind.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> • Smoother sample-to-book experience: When you buy the book after reading the sample, we will now automatically start the book at your last reading location in the sample and remove the sample from your Kindle.
> 
> • Simplified Chinese Support: You can now use your Kindle Paperwhite in Simplified Chinese.


Oh my!

_Now_ I'm sorely tempted. If I just manage to sell my older Kindles...


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

There updates are pushing me towards getting one of these little guys. They finally had them at Best Buy the other day so I was able to play with it. Very impressed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seleya said:


> Oh my!
> 
> _Now_ I'm sorely tempted. If I just manage to sell my older Kindles...


An option is to trade in your older Kindles to Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> An option is to trade in your older Kindles to Amazon.
> 
> Betsy


If only..., that's not an option in Europe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that comparison video, 7hir7een. . . . Watch the images change. . .the black page says 'difference' at the upper left and then you get 'old version' and 'new version' one after the other. . .see if you can tell without looking when it changes. 

I watched several times.  Once I thought I saw a difference, though the second one I perceived as worse.  Mostly, though, I couldn't tell when it changed. .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seleya said:


> If only..., that's not an option in Europe.


Sorry, Seleya! I missed that you were posting from Italy.


Betsy


----------



## book lover (Jan 3, 2010)

7hir7een, do you mind telling me the name of the book you were reading, showing the difference between the old and new version of the update? It looks very interesting!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Seleya! I missed that you were posting from Italy.
> 
> 
> Betsy


No problem, Betsy.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

ellenoc said:


> Oh, yay. This only leaves me with one thing I wish the PW had that it doesn't - the vertical swipe to move from chapter to chapter. My guess is that's something I'm going to have to live without, but the new convenience with samples makes up for it.


I am SO with you on this one!


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

So, I got it updated, but can't figure out how to turn off the recommendations in cover view.  Can someone help me with this one?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Start at home: menu -- settings -- device options -- personalize your kindle -- recommended content


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

Got it!   Thanx, Ann. 

BTW, sorry 'bout the Nats.  I'm in SF, and didn't want to face you guys......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, we're raking in the end of season hardware and will have Davy back next season so I'm looking forward to 2013! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## tmozer (Nov 10, 2012)

I would love to see the "Time of Day" displayed on the bottom center of the page as you are reading.  I don't wear a watch or usually carry my cell phone, so knowing what time it is as I relax and read would be great (without having to go to the menu).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, tmozer!

Yes the time would be nice!  You could get it on the original Kindle with a keypress combo...

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I decided not to wait the 3 weeks before I ended up manually updating, so I got out my poorly neglected laptop, charged it this afternoon. Then, when I got home from going out to dinner, I spent a wasted hour not getting my laptop to connect to Comcast or to work in general. I wanted to throw the laptop across the room, but didn't. I want that update! Amazon, if you are reading this, send me the update!


----------



## book lover (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks very much, 7hir7een!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've just updated my PW - everything went smoothly and it only took a few minutes altogether.  

The two things I think will make the most difference to me is the change to the way it deals with samples - which was long overdue really - and putting access to settings back on the menu in open books.

The change to some of the fonts won't affect me as I like the original Kindle font - Caecilia - and I plan to stick to that.

One thing I also noticed on that menu, which was probably there before but I never noticed it, was the 'reading progress' option which allows you choose the default for the bottom left display while reading - either time left in the chapter, time left in the book or the original location number. I prefer the location number and didn't realise I could still have that - of course you get all the other info when you press the top of the page.

All in all, a good update though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> t.
> 
> One thing I also noticed on that menu, which was probably there before but I never noticed it, was the 'reading progress' option which allows you choose the default for the bottom left display while reading - either time left in the chapter, time left in the book or the original location number. I prefer the location number and didn't realise I could still have that - of course you get all the other info when you press the top of the page.


That option was there before, yes.

ALSO. . .. you can toggle among the 3 options -- location, time in chapter, time in book -- by tapping on the display in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That option was there before, yes.
> 
> ALSO. . .. you can toggle among the 3 options -- location, time in chapter, time in book -- by tapping on the display in the bottom left corner.


I didn't know that, either - the things you learn on KB ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, the things one learns on KB....for example, I didn't know that elephants KNEW how to use a trampoline...


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the things one learns on KB....for example, I didn't know that elephants KNEW how to use a trampoline...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Haven't you read *Water for Elephants*? Free on the Kindle Owners' Lending Library...


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> • Improved Fonts: We have made changes to Palatino, Baskerville, and Futura fonts to make them look even better on Kindle Paperwhite. You will notice this when reading books, as well as in menus. We've also improved the Japanese and Chinese fonts on your Kindle and tuned spacing to provide a better reading experience.


I know others have kindly provided before and after screenshots in this thread, I thought I'd try to photograph the before and after screen in one of the updated fonts. Old launch day Kindle PW version left, new 5.3.0 on the right. Font is Palatino size 4:










Camera was on a tripod and lightning was artificial for uniformity, with the Kindle PW frontlight down. Kindle and camera were not moved between the photographs, the device was updated in place. I would say the text looks a little darker on both screens (at least on my screen) than in reality, but that is just the difficulty of capturing and displaying accurate colors. But again the relative difference between the two shots should be useful, because both pictures were taken under the same circumstances.

The difference in the updated fonts is very subtle, but I can confirm the new Palatino is a tad darker than the old one. Just look at the magnified word "Belladonna" on the top for example, it is a hair thicker/darker on the right. You can sense the difference in the font menu as well, Palatino ja Futura don't look quite so pale anymore - Baskerville is still a little faint though. Caecilia and Helvetica are unchanged as far as I can tell and still the darkest of the bunch, but those who found Palatino or Futura objectionable due to excessive lightness may want to try again.

Unfortunately turning off the frontlight completely is not possible in this new version either, so no change there that I'd hope to see. Getting to Settings from book seems useful though, as does turning off the recommended book (Menu > Settings > Device Options > Personalize Your Kindle > Recommended Content On/Off toggle). A fair update for those who like the PW.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yahooooo! After some more laptop angst tonight, I got the laptop to work, & got my update! So happy!!! I immediately turned off suggestions as I do not like them on my home page. I want all my 6 collections on that 1st page.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't read every word of this thread, so apologies if this is redundant, but FYI, automatic over the air updates are now happening.  I didn't do a manual update (I seldom do on my Kindles) but was thinking about doing it, as I'd had a few instances of glitchy behavior, mostly freezing for a minute while I was managing books on the home screen.  I'd also had a second copy of a book appear on my home page adjacent to the original copy, and found that when I opened the duplicate, I was taken to a completely different book (this was a repeatable behavior, I finally deleted the flawed duplicate and have had no more trouble).  I was beginning to think that updating might get rid of the problems, or at least replace them with less tediously familiar new ones. But moments ago, I was reading "The Signal and the Noise" for the Book Klub here, and set my PW down for a moment.  I clicked it into sleep mode, but after a moment, decided to go back to reading after all.  I picked it up to find a screen saying "Your Kindle is restarting" or words to that effect, which puzzled me, but I assumed the PW had had a spontaneous reset.  Then the screen switched to "Your Kindle is updating, do not turn off your Kindle during the update process", and I realized what had happened.

I started to post this while the PW was updating, and the update is complete and home is visible again now.  So if you haven't manually updated, keep your PW charged and hooked u to wifi!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> So if you haven't manually updated, keep your PW charged and hooked u to wifi!


I'm glad your problems are fixed. The reason I have to have a 3G Kindle is no wifi. For those of us without it, manual updates are the only way, although I understand some of those who updated manually recently did it because they just didn't want to wait.

I confess I've never made the effort to update my KK because none of the updates I saw info on contained anything I cared enough about. Is there an update for it now that includes the new superior way of handling Samples?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> I'm glad your problems are fixed. The reason I have to have a 3G Kindle is no wifi. For those of us without it, manual updates are the only way, although I understand some of those who updated manually recently did it because they just didn't want to wait.
> 
> I confess I've never made the effort to update my KK because none of the updates I saw info on contained anything I cared enough about. Is there an update for it now that includes the new superior way of handling Samples?


I hope my problems are fixed, but too early to tell yet. They weren't horrible for the most part--Mainly occurred when I did a bunch of managing of books on the home pages in a short time. Didn't interfere with reading, though the one case of a book with the title of another book was disturbing. It explained a problem I'd had finding the other book in my archives when I wanted to look at it again before commenting on it in my reading 80 books thread.

As for the KK, I know there was an update recently, I received a notice of it when I looked at my KK this weekend for the first time since getting my PW. But I'm like you, I don't pay much attention to Kindle updates, so I don't know what it contains. Someone more obsessive than I will be along with the answer soon!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

ellenoc said:


> The reason I have to have a 3G Kindle is no wifi. For those of us without it, manual updates are the only way.


  As far as I know, the updates would also be automatically delivered over 3G, if you have it turned on.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

GBear said:


> As far as I know, the updates would also be automatically delivered over 3G, if you have it turned on.


i hope so, since like ellenoc, i bought a 3G since i have no wi-fi. it's bad enough they changed the browser from the 3G to wi-fi, but not doing updates via 3G is just silly.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As for the KK, I know there was an update recently, I received a notice of it when I looked at my KK this weekend for the first time since getting my PW. But I'm like you, I don't pay much attention to Kindle updates, so I don't know what it contains. Someone more obsessive than I will be along with the answer soon!


From your friendly obsessive KBer. 

We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Keyboard. The software update will be delivered automatically via wireless to your Kindle in the coming weeks.

New features in this update include:
* Improved Font: We've improved the reading font to have more contrast and be more crisp.

* Parental Controls: With the latest software update for Kindle Keyboard, parents can restrict access to the Experimental Web Browser, the Kindle Store, and Archived Items. While the Kindle Store and Archived Items are locked with Parental Controls, you can continue to buy books from a computer and send them to the Kindle wirelessly for a child to read.

* Kindle Format 8: KF8 makes books look even better with support for author specified fonts and more book styling options.

* Comic Books: Kindle Keyboard now supports comic books with Kindle Panel View. Supported titles can be purchased from the Kindle Store and will open in Kindle Panel View by default (a view that allows you to read a comic book panel by panel).

* Children's Picture Books: Kindle Keyboard supports children's picture books with Kindle Text Pop-Up. Supported titles can be purchased from the Kindle Store.

* Whispersync for Voice: Now you can switch back and forth between reading and listening without losing your place. Whispersync for Voice will synchronize what you read on any Kindle platform device with Audible playback on Kindle Keyboard, Kindle Fire, or on Audible apps for iPhone and Android.

We will be delivering this update over wireless connections in the coming weeks. Customers who prefer to receive the update immediately can manually download and install the software update from: http://www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates

If you have any questions related to this release, please visit the Kindle Help Forum - http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/forums/kindleqna/ref=kindle_help_forum_gd


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

GBear said:


> As far as I know, the updates would also be automatically delivered over 3G, if you have it turned on.


My memory is that for the KK (K3) to update, it has to be connected to wifi. Amazon is frugal with that expensive 3G bandwidth!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My memory is that for the KK (K3) to update, it has to be connected to wifi. Amazon is frugal with that expensive 3G bandwidth!


Maybe -- and I can't be sure because, although I had a 3GKK, I also have wifi at home so it was pretty much always connected that way -- but I know, for example, that the K1 and K2 updates did come over the air via 3G. Might have to do with the size of the update, but I'd expect that they'd send updates via 3G.

Of course, they only 'push' the update for a few weeks so if you don't have 3G regularly on, it might not come down. To maximize the chances, you could leave it plugged in with wireless on every night for a while.

Or, just do it manually.  

For those who don't have WiFi at home, but do have a relatively high speed internet connection, I'd suggest you look into a WiFi router. They're not too expensive and make lots of things much easier. Of course, if you have pretty slow internet anyway, it won't really help much.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

GBear said:


> As far as I know, the updates would also be automatically delivered over 3G, if you have it turned on.


So if you only have wifi the update will not automatically download? This doesn't make sense to me. Books automatically download. Why not the updates?

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon has been limiting the use of the "free 3G" more and more in recent years.  It's no doubt very expensive for them.  Books are tiny, a few thousand bites compared to the size of a firmware update.  Look how long some members have said it took to download the update to their computer--25 minutes or more.  Update files are relatively large compared to books.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> So if you only have wifi the update will not automatically download? This doesn't make sense to me. Books automatically download. Why not the updates?
> 
> Steve


No. . . in fact people are thinking it might be exactly the opposite: if you have a kindle with 3G and usually use it and NOT WiFi because of not having a handy network, it's possible that the update will not get delivered.

The update will SURELY download over WiFi and *I* think it will over 3G as well. Of course, wireless has to be on. 

BUT Betsy's observation about the size of the file is relevant: it may be bigger than they would want to send over 3G and since all kindles now HAVE WiFi they may just not bother. Even if they do, they may not try to push it out to you more than once. . . . so if your 3G is not usually on, it may not come automatically.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No. . . in fact people are thinking it might be exactly the opposite: if you have a kindle with 3G and usually use it and NOT WiFi because of not having a handy network, it's possible that the update will not get delivered.
> 
> The update will SURELY download over WiFi and *I* think it will over 3G as well. Of course, wireless has to be on.
> 
> BUT Betsy's observation about the size of the file is relevant: it may be bigger than they would want to send over 3G and since all kindles now HAVE WiFi they may just not bother. Even if they do, they may not try to push it out to you more than once. . . . so if your 3G is not usually on, it may not come automatically.


if they send it over 3G, wouldn't it just come whenever the 3G is next turned on?

honestly, i don't care, i don't buy from samples all that much and the reccos on the first page don't bother me.

but the assumption that everyone should have wi-fi access just because the kindle is wi-fi is a bit shortsighted. people who buy 3G kindles do so for a reason. if amazon doesn't want us to use 3G, they shouldn't charge more for 3G options.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

the said:


> if they send it over 3G, wouldn't it just come whenever the 3G is next turned on?
> 
> honestly, i don't care, i don't buy from samples all that much and the reccos on the first page don't bother me.
> 
> but the assumption that everyone should have wi-fi access just because the kindle is wi-fi is a bit shortsighted. people who buy 3G kindles do so for a reason. if amazon doesn't want us to use 3G, they shouldn't charge more for 3G options.


I don't know whether the update will come via 3G or not, but the purpose of the 3G is so that one can download a book whenever and wherever one wants; you can not only do that, but more, such as look up things on Wikipedia, and on older models, surf the internet. The firmware update isn't needed to let you access books; it isn't needed at all to run the device, and there are other ways to get the update, so I don't see an issue.

Of course, I don't have a Kindle Keyboard, so take my comments for what they're worth.   _Edited as I forgot I wasn't in the KK update thread, LOL!_

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If I go to the App Store on my iPhone, I can't download apps or update them unless I am connected by WiFi. Won't work over 3G/4G. This isn't all that different.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If I go to the App Store on my iPhone, I can't download apps or update them unless I am connected by WiFi. Won't work over 3G/4G. This isn't all that different.
> 
> L


Huh. You can't? I would think you would be able to as you pay for the data plan on an iPhone. I knew you couldn't do Facetime except over wireless, but I would have thought you could get apps. I can download apps onto my cheap little Verizon phone over the phone line. This^ surprises me.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

7hir7een said:


> They have to be under a certain size to download them without wi-fi. It used to be 20MB. I think iOS 6 raised it to 50MB or something like that.


Ah, okay. I got into the habit of just waiting until I was somewhere with Wi-Fi since I got annoyed about the "you can'd download" message. So obviously the change wasn't on my radar screen. Still my point stands, they do put in limits with 3G/4G.

I have also gotten messages from Audible that book files are too big to download and I need to be connected to Wi-Fi, not 3G.

L


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this is the PaperWhite thread but I also have several Kindle Keyboards registered to my account and have this message on the top of my Manage your Kindles page:

Kindle Keyboard Software Update Available
To receive the free software update for your Kindle Keyboard, please turn on wireless and remain connected to an available Wi-Fi network. The update will automatically download and install when your Kindle goes into sleep mode. Learn more 

All the Keyboard Kindles on my account are 3G+Wi-Fi but in the above message Amazon still only mentions keeping Wi-Fi available to receive the update. So it is very possible that if you don't have Wi-Fi available for the PaperWhite, you will need to do the update manually.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So the sample to full book thingy also works for prime loans. I just read a sample and at the end I got the popup so I went to the store and got the book on prime loan and it deleted the sample on my PW and started the book where I left off. Yay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!  Thanks for sharing that, Atunah!

Betsy


----------

